# Besides all the big names....



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

How do we fill the rest of our roster? Any players you want to see in particular other than LeBron, Wade, Bosh, and these other big name free agents?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Slava Medvedenko!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Tracy McGrady count? I like him as my no.3 guy if we land both LeBron James and Chris Bosh. My list also includes Mike Miller, Steve Blake amd Louis Amundson. I especially like Amundson who is one of the more underrated free agents in the league.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Add *Mikki Moore *to the list. I felt he would be a perfect fit in our system for quite sometime. Lenghty 6-11 big man with the ability to hit jump shots consistently, defend the ball and block some shots. Probably his most important skill is the ability to get up and down the floor, very fast given his athletic prowess. To this extent, I also think *Francisco Elson *is a backup center we should take a look at.

My expanded list also would include *Raymond Felton*, who has the ability to be one hell of a complimentary PG in our system. To a lesser extent, *Randy Foye* would be a fit if we managed to land LeBron and Bosh. He has no real PG abilities but is big, strong as a bull and can shoot the ball very well. I also like *Raja Bell*, assuming he's healthy and we have LeBron squared away and don't need to focus on power moves.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Of the free agents that are flying under the radar because of the the big time free agents, the ones I like are R. Gay (he's more of a common name), K. Korver, R. Foye, T. Outlaw (when healthy), U. Haslem, R. Butler, C Landry (restricted), L. Scola (restricted), A. Morrow (restricted), J Barrea, J. Salmons and A. Harrington to name the few. Of course I'm not including the players I would love to see on the Knicks like James, wade, bosh, stoudamire, boozer, johnson just to name the few.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone know how we would sign players after signing the two max contracts? Is it a simple matter of going over the salary cap like we used to and getting hit with luxury tax?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Does anyone know how we would sign players after signing the two max contracts? Is it a simple matter of going over the salary cap like we used to and getting hit with luxury tax?


If I'm not mistaken, we'd have $38 million in cap space assuming we waive the cap hold from Lee's contract. That means we could offer $16 million a pop to each free agent and still have $6 million to work with. That should be good enough to sign a solid complimentary player in addition to already having Toney Douglas, Wilson Chandler, Danilo Gallinari, Bill Walker and Eddy Curry. I'm assuming deals will be made using a few of the aforementioned names but we would not be able to exceed the $6 million (or money we'd have left available) greater than the league minimum. Fortunately T-Mac has already said he'd take the minimum if we managed to acquire two allstars. You don't really need much else if T-Mac and two allstars (LeBron and Bosh) are your core.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Maldito21 said:


> Of the free agents that are flying under the radar because of the the big time free agents, the ones I like are R. Gay (he's more of a common name), K. Korver, R. Foye, T. Outlaw (when healthy), U. Haslem, R. Butler, C Landry (restricted), L. Scola (restricted), A. Morrow (restricted), J Barrea, J. Salmons and A. Harrington to name the few. Of course I'm not including the players I would love to see on the Knicks like James, wade, bosh, stoudamire, boozer, johnson just to name the few.


The Mavericks picked up Jose Barrea's team option, while Carl Landry will be under contract for next season. All in all, it is hard to complain about that list. I think we can add *Jermaine O'neal* to the list as well. Although he isn't playing like his former self, he still brings a wealth of athleticism coupled with skill play. He can certainly get up and down the floor in our system and would provide excellent defensive play at the 5 spot.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

We have about 32-33 million in cap space, thereafter we have to sign minimum contracts. Personally JO has no lift left in his legs so I would only want to see him in very minimal capacity with a very minimal contract, if we see him play 20 minutes a night I think his knees would hold and could be healthy for a whole season.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

If the cap is set at $56 million and we're committed to only $19 million in contracts ($18 if we waive Walker's team option), how is our cap space at just $32-$33 million?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> If the cap is set at $56 million and we're committed to only $19 million in contracts ($18 if we waive Walker's team option), how is our cap space at just $32-$33 million?


Was reading an old report.... don't get your panties in a bunch...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Was reading an old report.... don't get your panties in a bunch...


Relax, I was just wondering where you got the figure from. I thought there might have been some hitch that I was missing.


----------

